#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Knee Problems in Korat

## Wasp

All the different hospitals have their different special areas .
And I am getting constant knee pain . Both knees.
Do you know to which hospital in Korat I should apply for a diagnosis ?


Wasp

----------


## Loy Toy

Have you tried alternative theraphy such as stem cells or PRP therapy?

A few of my friends have had it done and it really works.

https://www.google.co.th/search?q=Su...hrome&ie=UTF-8

----------


## Wasp

I've not tried anything at all , Loy .  Most of my time I'm in England and I think stem cell might be a very slow process to get into .
If it's a possibility in Thailand I'd be willing to try .
Where do I go in Korat ?

----------


## Loy Toy

Only in Bangkok and Pattaya Wasp.

Read the website I sent you and yes, without any operations or invasive surgery this process works using your own rebuilding system.

I could put you in contact with one of the leading doctors in the world in this field.

Just PM me.

----------


## NZdick1983

I had tendonitis (of the knees) dunno if that's what you have, but I cured mine though doing squats (emphasizing the eccentric phase of the movement) 4-6 seconds down, 2 seconds up to failure.

Glucosamine did absolutely nothing for me... I took _Astaxanthin_, mega-dose of vitamin c (lypo-spheric) together with L-Lysine along with too many other supps to mention.

It took about 1 year to overcome it...  what I learned was you have to do just enough exercise to slowly strengthen the supporting muscles of your legs, while not doing so much as to
further damage and regress... it's a fine balance of the perfect amount of specific exercise - along with adequate rest.

Also, not only do you need to strengthen your quads, but also your lower back, while stretching your hamstrings... I learned so much about my body, that's it's not invincible... I'm much more healthy minded than before. Lost 10 kg in the process (which helped take pressure off my knees as well)...

tendons are very hard to heal... take a lot of time once they are damaged (months, or years).... worst thing you can do is avoid exercise... like I said, it's the right type of exercise, coupled with rest - nutrition, that will eventually heal your knees...

Anyway, this speel is only helpful if you have tendonitis....

----------


## importford

I had gout in a knee
Orthopedist from Saint Mary hospital did the right tests: urine, blood, xray,....
He did the right diagnose
and after 6 months the right medication: gout is gone.
very happy

----------


## Pragmatic

You go to the Suranaree University of Technology just outside Korat. There's a Orthopedic Surgeon there called Dr Bura who operated on me and I highly recommend him. Speaks good English too. Dr Bura worked prior at the Military hospital.

Only 2 good hospitals in Korat IMO. The Uni one above and Fort Suranaree Military Hospital.

https://teakdoor.com/health-fitness-a...atchasima.html

----------


## Latindancer

Wasp, we don't know how heavy you are for your height. The extra weight on your knees is obviously the first thing to look at. Losing it, that is.

Then before doing anything extreme like stem cell therapy or having surgery, just work your way own the list of things to do, starting from the simplest and going towards the complex.

When you have a slight problem with your car engine, you don't replace the engine immediately, do you ? You start with the spark plugs and move down the list...

PS....when you try squats, do* not* let your legs go more than at 90 degree angles. If you go right down till your hamstrings and calves actually touch, it opens up your knee joints, which is really bad.

----------


## Wasp

> I had tendonitis (of the knees) dunno if that's what you have, but I cured mine though doing squats (emphasizing the eccentric phase of the movement) 4-6 seconds down, 2 seconds up to failure.
> 
> Glucosamine did absolutely nothing for me... I took _Astaxanthin_, mega-dose of vitamin c (lypo-spheric) together with L-Lysine along with too many other supps to mention.
> 
> It took about 1 year to overcome it...  what I learned was you have to do just enough exercise to slowly strengthen the supporting muscles of your legs, while not doing so much as to
> further damage and regress... it's a fine balance of the perfect amount of specific exercise - along with adequate rest.
> 
> Also, not only do you need to strengthen your quads, but also your lower back, while stretching your hamstrings... I learned so much about my body, that's it's not invincible... I'm much more healthy minded than before. Lost 10 kg in the process (which helped take pressure off my knees as well)...
> 
> ...


Well ...... originally I was trying to find a hospital who can tell me exactly that .  A diagnosis . Is it tendonitis ? 
 It might just be me spending too much time recently squatted down tiling walls !  
If I have a break maybe it will just be that . I hope .  Thank you.

----------


## Wasp

> I had gout in a knee
> Orthopedist from Saint Mary hospital did the right tests: urine, blood, xray,....
> He did the right diagnose
> and after 6 months the right medication: gout is gone.
> very happy


It's strange isn't it ?  I read your post ....... very happy with St Mary ..... so I looked it up and I find criticisms !!!  Strange how that happens . I once went to an unknown little hospital in run-down Nonthai and it was excellent !  Thanks importford.

----------


## Wasp

> You go to the Suranaree University of Technology just outside Korat. There's a Orthopedic Surgeon there called Dr Bura who operated on me and I highly recommend him. Speaks good English too. Dr Bura worked prior at the Military hospital.
> 
> Only 2 good hospitals in Korat IMO. The Uni one above and Fort Suranaree Military Hospital.
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/health-fitness-a...atchasima.html


That's EXACTLY what this guy said too !

https://www.thaivisa.com/forum/topic...ital-in-korat/

Thanks Prags .

----------


## Wasp

> Wasp, we don't know how heavy you are for your height. The extra weight on your knees is obviously the first thing to look at. Losing it, that is.
> 
> Then before doing anything extreme like stem cell therapy or having surgery, just work your way own the list of things to do, starting from the simplest and going towards the complex.
> 
> When you have a slight problem with your car engine, you don't replace the engine immediately, do you ? You start with the spark plugs and move down the list...
> 
> PS....when you try squats, do* not* let your legs go more than at 90 degree angles. If you go right down till your hamstrings and calves actually touch, it opens up your knee joints, which is really bad.


Latindancer ...... I'm heavy . I'm definitely heavy . And I don't know why because I truly don't eat a lot .  Maybe it's because I used to play football at least 4 times a week and I loved Squash and especially Tennis . But now I can do none of these . 
Can't even play Golf because the swinging action puts my back out !!!

Oh woe is me .

Poor poor me.

----------


## NZdick1983

Stop doing whatever movement created the pain in the first place... more repetition will prolong your recovery.

Rest it first, ice - then heat... I alternated cold packs with a hot water bottle (stimulates blood blow/healing)...

Then slowly do those super slow squats (wide stance) stretch your hamstrings... it's a good excuse to go out hard core

with your health...

----------


## Dillinger

> I had tendonitis (of the knees) dunno if that's what you have, but I cured mine though doing squats (emphasizing the eccentric phase of the movement) 4-6 seconds down, 2 seconds up to failure


Wow. Who'd have thought you could cure tendonitis by giving someone the best BJ of their life

----------


## NZdick1983

55 I knew that was coming..

----------


## Davis Knowlton

OP. If the doc recommends surgery, get a 2nd, and 3rd, opinion. I had shrapnel in my knee that gave me years of intermittent pain. One doc pushed hard for surgery (back when knee surgery was very intrusive). A 2nd doc said, ride it out for a few years and check on the position of the shrapnel periodically...shrapnel moves around, which can be good, or bad.

In time, the shrapnel worked its way to the surface, and I extracted it myself with a sharp knife, and needlenose pliers.   End of problem.

----------


## NZdick1983

Farkin' 'ell... that's hard core, mate! 

reminds me of Rambo...

Agree with DK (also known as Rambo  :Smile: )... try to avoid surgery if at all possible...

----------


## Dillinger

Sounds like your old sports injuries coming back to haunt you.

Look for a thread on here from Chitty Chang Chang on TURMERIC or scour the web.

He swears by it and after years of not being able to run he is now in training for the Stoke marathon , although he also claims  brussel sprouts are the new viagra

----------


## Davis Knowlton

[QUOTE=NZdick1983;3710382

]Farkin' 'ell... that's hard core, mate! 

/QUOTE]

Not really. Didn't even have to stitch it up; just some butterfly sutures covered with gauze for a day or two. I did the same 'surgery' on my brother a few years later. He had a lump in his neck that was worrying him - turned out of be several hunks of shrapnel that had migrated from chest wounds from an RPG.

----------


## Latindancer

> Look for a thread on here from Chitty Chang Chang on TURMERIC or scour the web.


This is another good starting point. Turmeric is an anti-inflammatory, and inflammation could well be the cause. Apart from an actual structural problem, that is.....in which case a good diagnosis (as you stated you are looking for) is what you need. Luckily doctors and X-rays are cheap in Thailand.

Squatting whilst tiling is awful for the knees. If you were kneeling on the ground that's bad enough, but squatting will have opened up the joint slightly and aggravated it. Think of it : your calf pressing against your hamstring is the pivot point of a lever system. 


Go to a doctor for an opinion, then have an X-ray and if it shows nothing, consider taking a few anti-inflammatories for a week or so. There is no risk from them in the short term; people only get digestion problems in the long term. Celebrex is possibly the most widely used and well-tolerated. Try a few. You can probably get them over the counter in Thailand.
I keep a few handy and last time I had a bad back they fixed it overnight.

----------


## Wasp

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

----------


## Wasp

In time, the shrapnel worked its way to the surface, and I extracted it myself with a sharp knife, and needlenose pliers. End of problem.

I can only say " BLOODY HELL , DAVIS !!!!!"


AppalledAdmiringWasp

----------


## Wasp

> This is another good starting point. Turmeric is an anti-inflammatory, and inflammation could well be the cause. Apart from an actual structural problem, that is.....in which case a good diagnosis (as you stated you are looking for) is what you need. Luckily doctors and X-rays are cheap in Thailand.
> 
> Squatting whilst tiling is awful for the knees. If you were kneeling on the ground that's bad enough, but squatting will have opened up the joint slightly and aggravated it. Think of it : your calf pressing against your hamstring is the pivot point of a lever system. 
> 
> 
> Go to a doctor for an opinion, then have an X-ray and if it shows nothing, consider taking a few anti-inflammatories for a week or so. There is no risk from them in the short term; people only get digestion problems in the long term. Celebrex is possibly the most widely used and well-tolerated. Try a few. You can probably get them over the counter in Thailand.
> I keep a few handy and last time I had a bad back they fixed it overnight.


I'm getting far more help than I expected .

OK ----- No more tiling for at least a week .
ALSO --- I went to a 7/11 this evening and bought some Turmeric .
If those two steps solve it I'm a lucky ( and grateful ) insect !!!


Wasp

----------


## Latindancer

Turmeric is not very strong....it is a long-term thing. But it's great you got it.

Best way to check if it is an inflammatory condition is to take some Celebrex tablets for a few days. They're quite harmless in the short term, and probably the most commonly used anti-inflammatory.

----------


## fiddler

For what it's worth:  Glucosamine worked for me. 
I had an old football injury since 1970. 
Really flared up when i went skiing or running downhills. 
Doctor suggested I try glucosamine. 
Took a month to show results but then the pain went away. 
Doctors tell me it can't harm you as it's all natural and creates a spider web effect around the joints so that fluids can collect there and lubricate. 
I'd at least try it for a month or two before any surgery. 
Good luck.

----------


## Wasp

> For what it's worth:  Glucosamine worked for me. 
> I had an old football injury since 1970. 
> Really flared up when i went skiing or running downhills. 
> Doctor suggested I try glucosamine. 
> Took a month to show results but then the pain went away. 
> Doctors tell me it can't harm you as it's all natural and creates a spider web effect around the joints so that fluids can collect there and lubricate. 
> I'd at least try it for a month or two before any surgery. 
> Good luck.


Well fiddler .... I did read a comment saying glucosamine was useless !
But why would I ask the question and not listen to your answer ?

I'll meander off and look for some glucosamine and give it a try .
And thank you .


Wasp

----------


## Wasp

> Turmeric is not very strong....it is a long-term thing. But it's great you got it.
> 
> Best way to check if it is an inflammatory condition is to take some Celebrex tablets for a few days. They're quite harmless in the short term, and probably the most commonly used anti-inflammatory.



I'm going to be rattling with Turmeric , Glucosamine and Celebrex  !!!
Expect to find a dead but very flexible wasp !

W.

----------


## Pragmatic

> sprouts are the new viagra


Wrong as always Dill.    


> Rubbing explosive nitroglycerine into your penis is ‘the new Viagra’


 Rubbing explosive nitroglycerine into your penis is ?the new Viagra? | Metro News

----------


## NZdick1983

Glucosamine is supposed to work (just didn't do anything for me)... not saying you shouldn't try it... I tried so many different things - but learned so much about my body in the process..

Everyone responds differently... I feel my injury (patella tendonitis) wasn't so much inflammatory - as say arthritis, which many confuse with.

You really have to experiment with what works best for you.

Best advice I can give, is go all out in terms of your health... lose weight... hell, take vitamin c, lysine, Astaxanthin, glucosamine and any number of herbs/vitamins, they are all beneficial 
and work in synergy... if some don't work specifically for your problem, oh well... it all goes towards a more healthy you.

For instance (cringe) my sperm motility has gone through the roof (over 75%) thanks to all the supps I'm taking (L-Arginine, Vit C, Lysine, Macca, yada yada yada) I order from I-Herb... very cheap
nothing more important than your health. Research, increase your knowledge, stay healthy guys.

----------


## Latindancer

> You really have to experiment with what works best for you.
> 
> Best advice I can give, is go all out in terms of your health... lose weight... hell, take vitamin c, lysine, Astaxanthin, glucosamine and any number of herbs/vitamins, they are all beneficial 
> and work in synergy... if some don't work specifically for your problem, oh well... it all goes towards a more healthy you.


Good advice...I agree totally.

And don't be disappointed if you take one or two at a time and they don't work. As Dick says, we are all individuals and though (for instance) glucosamine works for some, it may not work at all for you.

----------


## Klondyke

Few years ago when mentioning my frequent joint (also shoulder) troubles over number of years I was advised by a good friend to taking a spoon of Apple Cider Vinegar (blended by honey or juice) every morning. Doing that (the wife as well) has really helped, the occurrences have ceased.

----------


## NZdick1983

ACV with (Mother) *not my mother, cause that will just cause more pain...

is very good for joints.. one of the things I've been taking.. I mix it with lemon juice and some baking soda... best taken on an empty stomach... *that combo... not me mother heh...

----------


## Wasp

> Glucosamine is supposed to work (just didn't do anything for me)... not saying you shouldn't try it... I tried so many different things - but learned so much about my body in the process..
> 
> Everyone responds differently... I feel my injury (patella tendonitis) wasn't so much inflammatory - as say arthritis, which many confuse with.
> 
> You really have to experiment with what works best for you.
> 
> Best advice I can give, is go all out in terms of your health... lose weight... hell, take vitamin c, lysine, Astaxanthin, glucosamine and any number of herbs/vitamins, they are all beneficial 
> and work in synergy... if some don't work specifically for your problem, oh well... it all goes towards a more healthy you.
> 
> ...


Clearly good advice .

But I'm not sure about that bloody Latindancer .
I took Turmeric .
My knees still hurt but gallons of gas are being produced !!!!
Is this a dirty little trick from Latindancer I do ask myself ??

Wasp

----------


## NZdick1983

Nah, LD is on the right track... Tumeric is great!

*Health Benefits of Turmeric*Largely due to its curcumin content, Turmeric is often credited with these benefits:

Fighting inflammationAs an antioxidantProtects the heart in various waysHelpful for arthritisBrain boostingMay be helpful for fighting diabetes and cancer

Take it with black pepper to greatly enhance absorption...

----------


## Neverna

^ I just added some turmeric to my beans on toast. My knees feel great!

----------


## Latindancer

:smiley laughing: Jeez Wasp, I guess you'd better lay off the turmeric, eh ? Was it powdered or fresh ?

I myself have it fresh  every day with dinner, and don't have any problem with gas. Nothing out of the ordinary, anyhow. I did mention it is a long-term cure.....you won't feel much (or perhaps any) change on the short term. There is another thread somewhere here on TD in which people mention it a fair bit.

 And I stand by what I said about Celebrex. You only need to take that for a few days to see if you are suffering from inflammation or not. I myself fixed my back pain ( a couple of months suffering) with only 2 tablets one night.

----------


## Neverna

I'm surprised he could get turmeric in a 7-11. I've never seen it for sale there. He's a lucky man his local 7-11 stocks it.

----------


## Wasp

> I'm surprised he could get turmeric in a 7-11. I've never seen it for sale there. He's a lucky man his local 7-11 stocks it.


The first 7/11 I looked - they had it . In capsule . The second one also had it ....... so I think it's easy to get . But on the foil it's all Thai so there's no naming Turmeric . The small box holding the strips does show you the word .

The simple advice about laying off the tiling was certainly right . And Ibuprofen was good too . Turmeric will stay as a long-term aid . Might not try Apple Cider Vinegar with Baking Soda AND Turmeric although Elon Musk might find a propellant use for that combination .


Wasp

----------


## Switch

> I had tendonitis (of the knees) dunno if that's what you have, but I cured mine though doing squats (emphasizing the eccentric phase of the movement) 4-6 seconds down, 2 seconds up to failure.


Sorry. Squats are the very last exercise you should be doing with knackered knees. This exercise actually causes damage and wear and tear on the joint and surrounding structures.
Using stairs or step machines in moderation is as far as you should go.
Sounds like wasp has osteo-arthritis, which is wear and tear on the joints. Sportsmen and carpet fitters get it in early middle age.
Mine started at 42 due to long military service.
Long term you will require joint replacement. The UK NHS only want to do it once so they make you wait, in the hope you will die of something else before they need to spend money on you.
Interim treatment is anti inflammatory/analgesics.

----------


## Takeovers

I suggest glucosamine sulphate too. It works well for my wife and me. It is usually made from the shells of peeled shrimps. Some combine glucosamine with Chondroitine sulphate. I have no experience with that as Glucosamine by itself works for me. Take it for a month or two. If it does not work by then it won't help.

But as you said, getting a diagnosis is always good. Glucosamine won't help with gout or tendonitis. It is probably the best medication for arthrititis though not frequently suggested by doctors because it is not a product of the pharma industry. It runs as food supplement. Your sports history suggests arthritis but that's a guess, not a diagnosis.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Depends on the knee injury.

Squats are one of the best exercises for patella tendonitis (which I had) I can't speak for arthritis or other degenerative diseases - but for tendonitis
slow Eccentric Slant Board Squats, are key to recovery and vital in strengthening the tendons/muscles.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

As a former paratrooper, I agree with Switch - squats are really rough on the knees...so much so that the Army eliminated them many years go from the daily fitness drills.

----------


## NZdick1983

Squats are one of the most natural movements the human body makes...
it's a myth that squats are bad for the knees... improper form while doing them, hell yeah!...

 “Contrary to commonly voiced concern, deep squats do not contribute increased risk of injury to passive tissues.”

    Source – Analysis of the load on the knee joint and vertebral column with changes in squatting depth and weight load.

Squats aren’t bad of your knees…the way you are doing them is bad for your knees.

Saying squats are bad for your knees is such a silly thing when you think about it.  Every time you get out of a chair/take a dump/get out of your car – that’s a squat.  As human beings we were MADE to squat!  look at Thais squatting all the time...

From an evolutionary perspective – if we couldn’t squat, we wouldn’t  have been very good hunters.  Ever try hiding standing up?  Also…did you  know that the first firing position initially taught to rifleman in the  military was to fire from a deep squat?  That’s right!!!  It’s much  easier for you to drop down into a squat position and get back up into a  run then it is to lay all the way down on the ground, sight, fire, then  get up.  Maybe not in hunting a deer, but certainly in a fire fight  against an enemy.

----------


## Latindancer

Squatting itself is not so bad if you do it once or perhaps a few times.

Doing it repeatedly IS bad. And bouncing down and then up is the worst. Your calf muscle against your hamstring becomes the pivot point (fulcrum) of a lever system, and the knee joint is at the business end, getting levered apart. BAD !

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Well, that's the internet. You can find an article to back up virtually any point of view.

----------


## NZdick1983

Yup, doing any movement.. however natural, is bad if given incorrect form...

----------


## NZdick1983

Yup, doing any movement.. however natural, is bad if given incorrect form...

----------


## VocalNeal

> The simple advice about laying off the tiling was certainly right . And Ibuprofen was good too . Turmeric will stay as a long-term aid .


How are the knees now?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Squats are one of the most natural movements the human body makes...
> it's a myth that squats are bad for the knees... improper form while doing them, hell yeah!...
> 
>  “Contrary to commonly voiced concern, deep squats do not contribute increased risk of injury to passive tissues.”
> 
>     Source – Analysis of the load on the knee joint and vertebral column with changes in squatting depth and weight load.
> 
> Squats aren’t bad of your knees…the way you are doing them is bad for your knees.
> 
> ...


A final note. I was a firearms instructor in the Army. The position depicted above wasn't taught, simply because it was very unstable unless one was flexible enough to have one's butt practically brushing the ground, as pictured above. 99% of the troops couldn't stay steady in the squat. We taught prone, sitting, kneeling and standing - supported and unsupported. The squatting position might work for Asians, but it didn't for Americans... based on my 18 months as an instructor. BTW, the picture above is WW2 or earlier, based on the puttees.

----------


## NZdick1983

Quote below.. Squats are bad for your knees - FALSE! Let's bust this myth.

"The reason this was taken out was because people were complaining of  knee pain.  I’ve worked for the military, they don’t just throw out an  idea and hope it works.  This was a position that was used for hundreds  of years that had to be changed in the mid 20th century due to people  sitting more and not having good mobility and/or strength to perform  this task.

 Then you have the biomechanics perspective – our knee joint is a  hinge joint, it’s made to go from a full straightened position to a  fully flexed position.  Black, red, brown, white no matter your skin  color, we are all built the EXACT SAME WAY.  So, explain to me why  entire continents of people can squat ass to grass (that means all the  way down in fitness talk) with no pain?  Often times when I throw this  out to people, the answer I get the most of is – “because they do it  often.”  
 Exactly.

----------


## Switch

> Squats are one of the most natural movements the human body makes...
> it's a myth that squats are bad for the knees... improper form while doing them, hell yeah!..


Sitting in a chair or to take a dump western style is sitting, not squatting.
Squatting is what Asians do in old style bogs, or eating on the floor.
The two positions are distinctly different, and the squat will cause injuries and damage in those not accustomed to it.
That is not supposition or flight of fancy it’s a fact.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Wasting your breath. Dickie found a blog, from which he's been cherry-picking all of his arguments. Don't bother trying to convince him his blog is wrong.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ whatever... don't bend your knees biddies... you will break in half lol...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> ^ whatever... ...


spoken like a petulant teenage girl.

----------


## NZdick1983

yeah, nah... I said it like Bishop Mendoza... keep them legs straight gramps! heh...    squats are for dem asians and negros innit...

----------


## Wasp

> How are the knees now?


The knees now are not at all bad . I am getting a lot of pain BEHIND one of them though .

The discussion on squats ------ No.  I think your body tells you a lot and my body is saying " Do not do any squats . "

My worse problem now is lower back . I'm very very careful with my back because it bloody hurts when it goes out .
I still build fireplaces and I pick up some damned heavy granite hearths . Alone . But I know they are heavy so I do it properly . Bend the knees . Straight back . And then I go and do something really innocuous like bending to pick up a single sock and it puts my back out for 3 weeks agony !
I hurt it now by sitting on a soft chair that was already way too low in a coffee shop in Pattaya ! ( Nice coffee shop though . Malamute outside the Memorial Hospital ).


Wasp

----------


## Latindancer

Last time I had lower back pain it was so sharp that I was utterly convinced that it was a pinched nerve, rather than muscular.

Two Celebrex anti-inflammatory tablets one night, and the pain was 90% gone the next morning. They broke the cycle.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Try Turmeric for a month, a 600mg capsule daily.

Believe me it'll work!!!

https://teakdoor.com/health-fitness-a...i-can-run.html (Turmeric cured me! I can run distances again.)


 :bananaman: Seriously Waspy!!! Get on it like a car bonnet :bananaman:

----------


## VocalNeal

> My worse problem now is lower back . I'm very very careful with my back because it bloody hurts when it goes out .
> I still build fireplaces and I pick up some damned heavy granite hearths . Alone . But I know they are heavy so I do it properly . Bend the knees . Straight back . And then I go and do something really innocuous like bending to pick up a single sock and it puts my back out for 3 weeks agony !
> I hurt it now by sitting on a soft chair that was already way too low in a coffee shop in Pattaya !


Lower back muscle exercises which you do on a mat on the floor. Have a Google! Or float in a swimming pool supported by Styrofoam floats, one under each arm. This takes the weight off your back and you can move your torso around for exercise without much discomfort. If you don't have a doctor's prescription, most lower back pain is caused by injured or overworked muscles that will not necessarily heal themselves.

----------


## Wasp

> Try Turmeric for a month, a 600mg capsule daily.
> 
> Believe me it'll work!!!
> 
> https://teakdoor.com/health-fitness-a...i-can-run.html (Turmeric cured me! I can run distances again.)
> 
> 
> Seriously Waspy!!! Get on it like a car bonnet



OK Chitty . 

I suspect you own a Turmeric farm but I'll stick with it anyway .  
Even though it endangers the upper atmosphere.


GaseousWasp

----------


## Wasp

> VocalNeal[/COLOR];3715962]Lower back muscle exercises which you do on a mat on the floor. Have a Google! Or float in a swimming pool supported by Styrofoam floats, one under each arm. This takes the weight off your back and you can move your torso around for exercise without much discomfort. If you don't have a doctor's prescription, most lower back pain is caused by injured or overworked muscles that will not necessarily heal themselves.


Lower Back ........  I've put it out when I took a swing at Golf . So no more Golf .
I put it out when I bent too quickly to open a Washing Machine door .  So I bend more slowly and in a very Katoyy manner now.
I put it out simply standing in the shower when I lifted one leg rather quickly for a bit of soaping !
And I did it again last week getting up too quickly from a very soft and very low seat in Pattaya .

Always it has been the result of movement so my self-diagnosis is that I am pushing a disc out .
If I am more careful about movement that may be all I need to do . Any attempts at exercise hurt too much . Which is sad because I played a lot of football and tennis and badminton and squash . I even have to bend my knees to play Snooker now ! 
If I put a mat on the floor and try an exercise it hurts - so my body is telling me don't put a mat on the floor and try an exercise !! Intelligent body .

Thank you though , VoxyNeal.


Wasp

----------


## Latindancer

Waspy mate, just take heed of my post above. I was 98% convinced that this time it was a pinched nerve.

Be wary of self-diagnosis.

Celebrex is the most commonly prescribed anti-inflammatory here in Australia. And very well tolerated. All I'm suggesting is to see if you simply  have inflammation by taking it for 2 or 3 days.

As I said, I took 2 one night and was enormously better the very next morning. That way you will definitely know if it is a disc or inflammation.

You can lead a horse to water but can't make it drink.

----------


## Wasp

> Waspy mate, just take heed of my post above. I was 98% convinced that this time it was a pinched nerve.
> 
> Be wary of self-diagnosis.
> 
> Celebrex is the most commonly prescribed anti-inflammatory here in Australia. And very well tolerated. All I'm suggesting is to see if you simply  have inflammation by taking it for 2 or 3 days.
> 
> As I said, I took 2 one night and was enormously better the very next morning. That way you will definitely know if it is a disc or inflammation.
> 
> You can lead a horse to water but can't make it drink.


No No Latino friend !!!!

I'm not ignoring your advice at all .  I don't know where I'll get Celebrex but I'll certainly look for it .

I was simply explaining the connection between certain movements which caused the back pain . And which made me think it was a disc . I'll be out there searching my nuts away to find Celebrex ...but if it causes more gas I'll be able to spot the connection to your name .


Wasp

----------


## Norton

> my body is saying " Do not do any squats . "


My body screams "do not do squats".
A wee voice in my head says, "Norton don't be dumb. Only run when in fear of your life".

----------


## Wasp

> My body screams "do not do squats".
> A wee voice in my head says, "Norton don't be dumb. Only run when in fear of your life".



I truly think that people who run around the streets are idiots .
They're mostly youngish and perfectly fit . They don't need the extra pounding on the joints . It doesn't do them any good .
And the older folks are simply trying hard to have a stroke . Much easier to eat a bit of salad and cut back on the chocolates.

If you sit two guys together . One relaxed with a beer . One dressed in lycra with an expensive bicycle . One is no more likely to get Cancer than the other ... but one IS certainly more likely to go under a truck.

I used to go to an indoor tennis place in Bracknell . 
You couldn't get a parking spot near the entrance because all these fitness nutcases were fighting to get as close to the entrance as possible .
40 metres away there were a hundred empty parking places. These fitness fanatics would have enhanced their fitness by parking 40 metres away and walking .
But they are not there for fitness . They are there to be seen and to check out the others . That's why they run in front of huge mirrors . 
Saying that I did do a push up today .
Well what I mean is I fell over and had to use my arms to get back up .
I used to do a bit of training running up and down the stairs but I don't really trust staircases . They're always up to something.
And Star Jumps ! I always do star jumps whenever I walk into a spider web in Thailand !

This girl in the vegetarian market said she knew me but I told her I'd never met herbivore .

OK I've gone off track here . 


Wasp

----------


## Latindancer

> I was simply explaining the connection between certain movements which caused the back pain . And which made me think it was a disc . I'll be out there searching my nuts away to find Celebrex ...but if it causes more gas I'll be able to spot the connection to your name .


No worries.

  Justfor the sake of transparency, I shall relate more detail of my own pain. If I was standing up I was ok, and leaning over, mostly ok. But occasionally I would get at a certain angle, and suddenly be utterly compelled to either freeze, or go down to my knees in pain. Or both.
One day I was actually half-way getting out of my car and it happened. I could not move back in, and could not straighten up. And I felt that if I moved at ALL, the pain would be just awful. So I had to slowly crab my way sideways using my arms.

I was _certain_ that it was a pinched nerve due to a bulging disc. So was very pleasantly relieved after I took a couple of tablets and got better.

I think Celebrex are readily available in Thailand, but not sure if over the counter at pharmacies or needing a prescription.

Having said all that, my problem *may well* be a bulging disc, but at least the area is no longer inflamed; the cycle has been broken. Pain is a warning and I shall be very careful from now on, as you too should be. One of my friends had to have two of his vertebrae screwed together with titanium screws (he used to do extreme types of exercise), and I don't fancy that.

----------


## Wasp

> If I was standing up I was ok, and leaning over, mostly ok. But occasionally I would get at a certain angle, and suddenly be utterly compelled to either freeze, or go down to my knees in pain. Or both.
> One day I was actually half-way getting out of my car and it happened. I could not move back in, and could not straighten up. And I felt that if I moved at ALL, the pain would be just awful. So I had to slowly crab my way sideways using my arms.
> 
> I think Celebrex are readily available in Thailand, but not sure if over the counter at pharmacies or needing a prescription.
> 
> Having said all that, my problem *may well* be a bulging disc, but at least the area is no longer inflamed; the cycle has been broken. Pain is a warning and I shall be very careful from now on, as you too should be.



Your crab-like car experience sounds very like *MY* crab-like car experiences .
On occasion it has been such a struggle I despair and swear like crazy . I'm someone who doesn't swear ! 
 But when I'm struggling like a 92 year old I go erffing nuts !
You may have Shares in Celebrex but you have convinced me .
But first I have to get out of this car !!


*W.*

----------


## Pragmatic

> I think Celebrex are readily available in Thailand, but not sure if over the counter at pharmacies or needing a prescription.


 I hope this helps?




> The exact same thing (celecoxib) no, but plenty of drugs in the same general class (NSAID) are available in very cheap generic equivalents.
> Difference between Celebrex and other NSAIDs is that it is something called a "COX II" inhibitor, that is its action is more narrowly focussed on blocking chemicals responsible for inflammation and pain than older NSAIDs (Ibuprofen and the like).. they were introduced with a lot of enthusiasm but have proven controversial.
> They were originally promoted because of a lower incidence of gastric irritation/ulcer compared to broader range NSAIDs, but incidence of adverse effects on kidneys the same, and some studies have shown a higher risk of heart attack and stroke. In fact two of the 3 products in this class, VIOXX and Bextra were taken of the US market because of this, and the US FDA has issued a warning against extended use of Celebrex as well.
> http://www.fda.gov/drugs/drugsafety/postmarketdrugsafetyinformationforpatientsandprovi  ders/ucm103420.htm
> http://www.fda.gov/Drugs/DrugSafety/PostmarketDrugSafetyInformationforPatientsandProvi  ders/ucm103420.htm#COX2
> Of course one has to consider the specifics of the individual patient, in someone with a history of ulcer disease/GI bleeding who requires an NSAID, it may be worth the other risks to use a COX-II. But I find that in Thailand many doctors (especially non-specialists and those upcountry) are not really up to date on all this and often reach for the "newest" NSAID in the belief it must be better. (Drug company reps contribute to this tendency by aggressive sales pitches).
> Maybe it's my age showing but I personally have a strong preference for drugs that have been around a long time (which also means they will be off patent and have cheaper versions) over newer products unless there is a clear and compelling reason why newer formulations are better for the particular patient, or no older drug with the same/similar action exists. Seen too many "new" versions of things come in with fanfare and go out in a flurry of lawsuits.
> The longer a drug has been around, the better known are all its potential adverse effects. When new drugs are developed they are tested on perhaps a thousand or so people (sometimes less) and usually ones who are otherwise healthy. There are good reasons for that in terms of establishing effects directly linked to that drug, but once a drug is approved it gets used by millions of people many of whom -- perhaos even most of whom - have other health problems and are on other potent medications which may interact with it in unexpected ways. In addition, initial testing iks limited ion the length of time it follows patients, and some problems may occur only after extended periods of use.
> As a result "post marketing surveillance" of new drugs often uncovers problems not identified in the initial testing, and sometimes, as has been the case with the COX-II inhibitors, significant ones.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Lower Back ........  I've put it out when I took a swing at Golf . So no more Golf .
> I put it out when I bent too quickly to open a Washing Machine door .  So I bend more slowly and in a very Katoyy manner now.
> I put it out simply standing in the shower when I lifted one leg rather quickly for a bit of soaping !
> And I did it again last week getting up too quickly from a very soft and very low seat in Pattaya .
> 
> Always it has been the result of movement so my self-diagnosis is that I am pushing a disc out .
> If I am more careful about movement that may be all I need to do . Any attempts at exercise hurt too much . Which is sad because I played a lot of football and tennis and badminton and squash . I even have to bend my knees to play Snooker now ! 
> If I put a mat on the floor and try an exercise it hurts - so my body is telling me don't put a mat on the floor and try an exercise !! Intelligent body .
> 
> ...


I do not think there is such a physical things as putting ones back out . It is muscular. If you doubt it X-rays are cheap here. Even Govt. hospital can organize that. 

OK floor mat doesn't work so we are left with (for me) time in the pool.  Wherever the nearest one is. resorts and hotels have them. They'll claim for residents but if you order lunch by the pool etc..

Whatever is wrong it will not fix itself and as you said in another thread you need a hobby. Well now you have one  :bananaman:  Then you can get back to golf.

----------


## Neverna

> I'm surprised he could get turmeric in a 7-11. I've never seen it for sale there. He's a lucky man his local 7-11 stocks it.





> The first 7/11 I looked - they had it . In capsule . The second one also had it ....... so I think it's easy to get . But on the foil it's all Thai so there's no naming Turmeric . The small box holding the strips does show you the word .
> Wasp


Well, I doubted you, Wasp, but you are right. The 7-11s sell turmeric. I looked today and found some in the "health" products section (whereas before I was looking in the food sections) - 16 baht for eight 500mg capsules. Sold as a herb to relieve flatulence.

----------


## Wasp

> Well, I doubted you, Wasp, but you are right. The 7-11s sell turmeric. I looked today and found some in the "health" products section (whereas before I was looking in the food sections) - 16 baht for eight 500mg capsules. Sold as a herb to relieve flatulence.



Or in my case induce it !!!!

----------


## Latindancer

> The exact same thing (celecoxib) no, but plenty  of drugs in the same general class (NSAID) are available in very cheap  generic equivalents.
> Difference between Celebrex and other NSAIDs is that it is something  called a "COX II" inhibitor, that is its action is more narrowly  focussed on blocking chemicals responsible for inflammation and pain  than older NSAIDs (Ibuprofen and the like).. they were introduced with a  lot of enthusiasm but have proven controversial.
> They were originally promoted because of a lower incidence of gastric  irritation/ulcer compared to broader range NSAIDs, but incidence of  adverse effects on kidneys the same, and some studies have shown a  higher risk of heart attack and stroke. In fact two of the 3 products in  this class, VIOXX and Bextra were taken of the US market because of  this, and the US FDA has issued a warning against extended use of  Celebrex as well.
> http://www.fda.gov/drugs/drugsafety/...tientsandprovi ders/ucm103420.htm
> http://www.fda.gov/Drugs/DrugSafety/...tientsandProvi ders/ucm103420.htm#COX2
> Of course one has to consider the specifics of the individual patient,  in someone with a history of ulcer disease/GI bleeding who requires an  NSAID, it may be worth the other risks to use a COX-II. But I find that  in Thailand many doctors (especially non-specialists and those  upcountry) are not really up to date on all this and often reach for the  "newest" NSAID in the belief it must be better. (Drug company reps  contribute to this tendency by aggressive sales pitches).
> Maybe it's my age showing but I personally have a strong preference for  drugs that have been around a long time (which also means they will be  off patent and have cheaper versions) over newer products unless there  is a clear and compelling reason why newer formulations are better for  the particular patient, or no older drug with the same/similar action  exists. Seen too many "new" versions of things come in with fanfare and  go out in a flurry of lawsuits.
> The longer a drug has been around, the better known are all its  potential adverse effects. When new drugs are developed they are tested  on perhaps a thousand or so people (sometimes less) and usually ones who  are otherwise healthy. There are good reasons for that in terms of  establishing effects directly linked to that drug, but once a drug is  approved it gets used by millions of people many of whom -- perhaos even  most of whom - have other health problems and are on other potent  medications which may interact with it in unexpected ways. In addition,  initial testing iks limited ion the length of time it follows patients,  and some problems may occur only after extended periods of use.
> As a result "post marketing surveillance" of new drugs often uncovers  problems not identified in the initial testing, and sometimes, as has  been the case with the COX-II inhibitors, significant ones.




 Yeah yeah yeah....that's why I only recommend it for a brief time....to prove / disprove his pain being inflammation. And to give temporary relief by breaking the cycle.

----------


## Switch

> Be wary of self-diagnosis.


Try listening to your own advice dummy.

He is not you. 

You are are not medically qualified to be giving advice, especially on drugs.

----------


## Switch

> Yeah yeah yeah....that's why I only recommend it for a brief time....to prove / disprove his pain being inflammation. And to give temporary relief by breaking the cycle.


Bluffing when you are proved wrong is a common occurrence with you.

----------


## Wasp

> Bluffing when you are proved wrong is a common occurrence with you.



Well now this was my enquiry and* latindancer .*.... I appreciate you pointing me to Celebrex .
All the other comments did make me research the drug and I can see it has been both highly successful and also controversial .
I have bought it - along with the other recommendations . I have not taken it yet . 
Internet comments say it will increase heart attack or stroke percentages and I'm not keen to do that if a good rub with Eucalyptus Balm and some Ibuprofen will help the knees .  
However ..... the pain when I ' put my back out ' is so bad I will happily take the Celebrex to ( hopefully ) ease that pain instead of going through the normal 3 weeks of torture .
So thank you for pointing me in that direction .


Wasp

----------


## Dillinger

^acupuncture, lobelia and cannabis havent had a mention yet.

As with financial threads like rip bitcoin, you'd  be better off taking knowledgable advice from some worn out  old hooker whose spent a lifetime on her knees than the fukkin chancers on here :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

> ^acupuncture, lobelia and cannabis havent had a mention yet.
> 
> As with financial threads like rip bitcoin, you'd  be better off taking knowledgable advice from some worn out  old hooker whose spent a lifetime on her knees than the fukkin chancers on here



Or possibly appreciate their response and look into what they say ?



Wasp

----------


## VocalNeal

Are the knees better have you found the Korat Hash House Harriers yet?

----------


## Latindancer

No worries, Wasp...happy to help.

I myself am very careful with my health, and I had seen the info about increased chance of heart attack and/or stroke. But I think that's only with medium to long-term use.

Last time I took it (when I got stuck half in and half out of the car), I took two tablets at night. The next day I was 90% ok. After that I did not take any more, and have been 95% fine since then (it was 3 months ago). I had been in pain for weeks before that, and that small amount seemed to break the cycle. And that was the third time I have done that in a period of years.

Crikey....some people almost _live_ on the stuff ! It seems to be part of  their diet ! _That_ would be cause for increased risk of heart attack and  stroke....not a one-off episode of it. In fact, I would (probably highly) recommend *against* taking it long-term. Or even medium-term, really.

If you want something to take long-term, I would recommend magnesium tablets. But they must contain magnesium in a few different forms. And it is best that one of those forms is *not* magnesium oxide. It is the least readily absorbed form.

Pay no attention to Switch's snarky comments to me. When he was posting here under his former nicname (Chassamui) he inexplicably and suddenly took a dislike to me, despite our having shared the forum for years before that.. The only reason he ever offered was that he thought I was too bland a poster.
Now he's in Indonesia with his ladyboy companion (yes.... in reality...this is not just a way of insulting him. He has posted photos) he seems a little more mellow. Until now, anyway.

----------


## Switch

> No worries, Wasp...happy to help.
> 
> I myself am very careful with my health, and I had seen the info about increased chance of heart attack and/or stroke. But I think that's only with medium to long-term use.
> 
> Last time I took it (when I got stuck half in and half out of the car), I took two tablets at night. The next day I was 90% ok. After that I did not take any more, and have been 95% fine since then (it was 3 months ago). I had been in pain for weeks before that, and that small amount seemed to break the cycle. And that was the third time I have done that in a period of years.
> 
> Crikey....some people almost _live_ on the stuff ! It seems to be part of  their diet ! _That_ would be cause for increased risk of heart attack and  stroke....not a one-off episode of it. In fact, I would (probably highly) recommend *against* taking it long-term. Or even medium-term, really.
> 
> If you want something to take long-term, I would recommend magnesium tablets. But they must contain magnesium in a few different forms. And it is best that one of those forms is *not* magnesium oxide. It is the least readily absorbed form.
> ...


Neither inexplicable or sudden.  You have been trolling your self impportance and self proclaimed expertise around the forum for too long. You are not an expert on any thing. You are a self important fool dispensing advice as if it were gold.
WTF has my girlfriend got to do with the topic you cretin?
You are the one who should be ignored.

This was a public service announcement

----------


## Latindancer

> my girlfriend


 :smiley laughing: 

I hate to be the one telling you this, but he's not.


By the way, wasn't that you who responded to my informative post about magnesium and inflammation a few years ago, thanking me and saying that although it hadn't helped your back,  it had stopped your irregular heartbeat ? 

You utter clod. I have never claimed to be an expert....just well-informed about certain things. And I have a sense of proportion that many others lack. 
This latest...about Celebrex....I have had personal experience with, which I am honestly and accurately relating.

----------


## Switch

> I hate to be the one telling you this, but he's not.
> 
> 
> By the way, wasn't that you who responded to my informative post about magnesium and inflammation a few years ago, thanking me and saying that although it hadn't helped your back,  it had stopped your irregular heartbeat ? 
> 
> You utter clod. I have never claimed to be an expert....just well-informed about certain things. And I have a sense of proportion that many others lack. 
> This latest...about Celebrex....I have had personal experience with, which I am honestly and accurately relating.


It wasn’t me who thanked you. I’m not that stupid.

You seem happy to dispense advice as if you were a medical professional, yet by your own admission, you are simply relating your own experience.

*You are an idiot. The person you are advising is not you.
Any medical advice, especially where drugs are concerned, should be given by a qualified medical professional following a medical history of the person concerned.

You are an amateur, a quack and a snake oil salesman.*

----------


## VocalNeal

> Waspy mate, just take heed of my post above. I was 98% convinced that this time it was a pinched nerve.
> 
> Be wary of self-diagnosis.


We are all trying to help Wasp?

Everything I have said on here comes from personal experience after having been hospitalized with lower back "injury" , recovery, taking a course on industrial back fitness and becoming a back fitness resource person. Then playing squash one day and couldn't stand back up. An Asia guy who attacked the sole of my foot with a spoon. Which actually worked as did the day in the company swimming pool. 
I still get the odd twinge but nothing to bother anyone on here about. That being said I was under 40 at the time and youth does speed up the recovery.

So unless the Wasp has X-Ray proof of his "slipped disc" my money is still on muscular injury which will not automatically fix itself. Even if your wonder drug takes away the symptoms the underlying cause is still there and it needs to be fixed by physio type exercise. If not it will lie dormant and the next time the lower back is stressed it will be worse. 

Lots of stuff out there now on the interweb about the 3 pairs of muscles that support the spine and what happens if one muscle is overused and damaged.

EDIT: Just for the record what I was given in hospital all those years ago would have been Flexeril. I remember because the pill is an unusual shape.

----------


## Norton

Must admit wasp, when I see your op title, makes me smile. Korat knee problems are the worst.  :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

> *
> Any medical advice, especially where drugs are concerned, should be given by a qualified medical professional following a medical history of the person concerned.
> 
> You are an amateur, a quack and a snake oil salesman.*


Switch, use your brain....

How else is Wasp going to get Celebrex except through a medical professional giving him a prescription, after asking him about any medication he is already taking, or any other conditions / factors that need to be taken into account ? ?

Oh......and if, on the off-chance, a prescription is not needed for Celebrex in Thailand, that goes to show how benign it is. 

Besides which, I only advised Wasp to take Celebrex _very_  briefly, and stated correctly that it is the most commonly prescribed  anti-inflammatory here in Australia. If you complain of back pain,  doctors give it out without a second thought. It is NOT like other  drugs.

Take your curmudgeonly comments elsewhere. And engage your brain next time, before typing.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Do ya need a prescription from a doc to relieve MS?...(Multi-Knickers Syndrome)...Or can a fellow member advise another that he's being a Richardhead?...

What might be the recommended dosage for someone like, say, Chastity?...

DrBobolooski could perform the "operation"...Apparently, he and AnalAndy (proctology) are the only qualified quacks, though AAndy has made off like a quark...

----------


## Wasp

> Are the knees better have you found the Korat Hash House Harriers yet?


The knees have been treated with Ibuprofen gel , Ibuprofen tablets , Eucalyptus Balm and some very odd-looking tablets from the village doctor .
They are much better .

I have Celebrex , Glucosamine Sulphate , Turmeric and Apple Cider Vinegar all waiting for the next back problem .

There are no plans to join a Harriers but I might try to do a bit of solo running .
Leaving on Sunday for the UK .   Minus 5º !

Regards .


W.

----------


## Wasp

To both *Latindancer* and *Switch* I would say that although the tone is regrettable there's nothing factually wrong in the things that both of you say .
I wouldn't have known about Celebrex without *LD* ....... and it is indeed readily available in Thailand though only at a Pharmacy .
I've read up on it and it's not a medicine that I'm going to take lightly . But I used to be a fit guy . I got paid to play Soccer ! Which tells you how low standards were in Australia .
But I regularly played 4 times a week so it thoroughly pisses me off when I get a back episode and I can't get a friggin sock onto my foot !
If 2 Celebrex relieves that level of pain I'll be happy indeed . And duly grateful.
*VocalNeal* is emphatic about muscular problems . I have no reason to doubt him . I'll try everything out but you two having a go at each other is daft . If LD has taken magnesium and found it beneficial I certainly don't mind knowing .  And if someone else found no benefit I don't mind knowing that either.

If you guys want to have a spat then why not save it for something of more significance ?
LD has pointed in a direction . ( Thanks ).
Switch has sounded caution . ( Thanks ).
VocalNeal makes me feel slobby . ( Thanks for that too !!!! ).

Regards to you all.


Wasp

----------


## Wasp

*Norton* :   Must admit wasp, when I see your op title, makes me smile. Korat knee problems are the worst.  :Smile: 

Korat Knee Problems are a little-known pestilence upon life .

Well my life at least.

Chachoengsao Knee Problems are no laughing matter either.


Wasp

----------


## Norton

> Leaving on Sunday for the UK


All the best and hope ya feel better. Enjoy your trip.

----------


## Switch

https://www.celebrex.com

Read the “Important Safety Information”

----------


## Latindancer

Onya, Wasp. 




> I would (probably highly) recommend *against* taking it long-term. Or even medium-term, really.


My father was a pharmacist, so I grew up with  pharmacy. As I previously suggested : try them for two days and see if they break the cycle. They're not going to kill you or give you a stroke in two days !

----------


## VocalNeal

:smiley laughing: 

Carried an old TV down two flights of stairs on Tuesday. 
Now following my own advice along with taking Ibuprofen.

----------


## Latindancer

Oh, and in line with what Vocalneal said, please look up the adverse effects of Ibuprofen, Asprin and Paracetamol......all very common. 

Then apply your sense of proportion. 

And of course stop taking Celebrex in the rare event that you have an adverse reaction.....as you would do with any medication.

I'll be very interested to hear if it fixes your back when you next get that pain.

----------


## ootai

Wasp
It was a  pleasure to meet you and Missy and Lady Pig. I hope you have a safe trip home and get to appreciate Thailands lovely warm weather when you step back into the icebox. Pity I won't have the chance to say goodbye in person.
Now I know where to find you here in Thailand let me know if you make a trip back again and we can catch up again.
Cheers.

----------


## Wasp

> Oh, and in line with what Vocalneal said, please look up the adverse effects of Ibuprofen, Asprin and Paracetamol......all very common. 
> 
> Then apply your sense of proportion. 
> 
> And of course stop taking Celebrex in the rare event that you have an adverse reaction.....as you would do with any medication.
> 
> I'll be very interested to hear if it fixes your back when you next get that pain.


As it happens there is a report in the news today about people with high blood pressure suffering adverse effects from medication .
The report said there is no real difference between Celebrex and Ibuprofen . Yet people take Ibuprofen ( Neurofen ) freely !
With both medications 1 person out of 300 will likely get enhanced probability of heart attack if they already have high blood pressure .

And I pop Ibuprofen whenever I get a headache .
Which is every day . Damn that Leo.


Wasp

----------


## Wasp

> Wasp
> It was a  pleasure to meet you and Missy and Lady Pig. I hope you have a safe trip home and get to appreciate Thailands lovely warm weather when you step back into the icebox. Pity I won't have the chance to say goodbye in person.
> Now I know where to find you here in Thailand let me know if you make a trip back again and we can catch up again.
> Cheers.


Weird really to meet the face behind the avatar .

I wanted to make a big decision on this trip and I did make the decision .
Thailand is simply not for me .

If you graph my life in England it's a pretty steady line and its in the comfy zone .
In Thailand the graph goes up to peaks and down below zero . An interesting way to live and the peaks are good but the downs are too much .
Extremely unlikely that I'll be back for any reason .

All Good Wishes to you oots !


W.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Interesting take on things, Wasp...Good onya for your awareness...And best of luck to you...

----------


## Wasp

> Interesting take on things, Wasp...Good onya for your awareness...And best of luck to you...


Thank you *Bee Bee* .

In all fairness .... within 10 minutes of ever starting to read Teakdoor there were warnings from people - saying you don't marry a Thai lady . You marry the whole family .
And I know it's true . That you have to accept that .  But I do not accept it .

Guys have tried to evade the problem by buying land a good distance away and building a new place that is clearly for them alone .
But I think that usually this must be a bit hard on the Thai wife . Most Thai women seem to need a walk around and two hours of fruitless gossip plus the endless wanderings in and out.  We still have the old Lady Pig being a massive pain in the armpit but she thinks nothing of wandering in here and taking various foods from various trees .  Missy speaks to her and then wanders off to ask anyone at all " Benn Eye ? " . 

And there's another angle to not wanting to build a new place away from family .   The second warning you get in these threads is the warning about spending loads of ££ on a place you can't own .  I have made a point of not being in a position where I could be wiped out financially . It happens . It happened to my friend .

Another pal has managed to produce a 3rd damaging scenario .
As always his wife wanted him to spend some money improving the family house .  A hundred thousand Baht would have done it . Easily . Cooler roof and internet .
 But he went nuts . 
Rebuilt the whole thing to his German standards . Mosaics in the bathroom . A separate section within the house for them . 3 Million Baht spent . And he found she was always in the other part with the rumbustious family watching dubbed Chinese movies with the volume at 15 !

So now ....... worst of all worlds ........ he's buying land 15km away and saving to build another house !!  Leaving the Thais with a 3 Million Baht house that they didn't ever want and which they don't look after now !

Me --- I want a fence and a gate and more say about when and if people are coming and disturbing me. Not an Indolent Brother who at 31 years of age simply refuses to work and hangs around all day. And a daughter who has also decided work sucks so she occupies a room now with her boyfriend and neither of them works .
 Still finding the time to eat and drink through Missy's money though .
They too love shit dubbed Indian and Chinese movies with the volume set at the regulated 15 and regular patrols sent out to check out the fridge contents.

No - this marrying the family is not to my taste .

Very Best Regards my friend !


Wasp

----------


## Norton

> No - this marrying the family is not to my taste .


Marry an orphan like I did. Life is sweet.

----------


## Pragmatic

Wasp,why the fcuk don't you just go see a doctor?




> Researchers have today revealed the exact risk of having a heart attack or stroke from taking several common painkillers. 
> The heart dangers of ibuprofen, celecoxib, mefenamic acid, diclofenac and naproxen - taken by millions worldwide to dampen pain - have been assessed.
> Taiwanese expertshave concluded that the five different tablets could all affect the heart within four weeks, but some are more dangerous than others.
> They assessed the odds of a major cardiovascular event for each of the popular painkillers, using data from 56,00 adults with hypertension - high blood pressure.
> They discovered, on average, one in 330 adults who have been taking ibuprofen will experience a heart attack or stroke within four weeks.
> However, the drug, costing as little as 2p a tablet and available in corner shops, was found to be three times less dangerous than celecoxib, which will lead to one in 105 adults experiencing a heart attack or stroke.


 How dangerous is your painkiller? | Daily Mail Online

----------


## Wasp

> Marry an orphan like I did. Life is sweet.


A little bit late with this advice big *N* !


*W.*

----------


## Wasp

> Wasp,why the fcuk don't you just go see a doctor?


*Well* the question was not about Pain Killers !!!!!

The question was ' Where in Korat is best in order to see a doctor about my knee problems ?'

So you're suggesting I do exactly what I had set out to do !!
Unusually for Teakdoor the Thread got hijacked onto other subjects . I don't think that has ever happened before - but there y'go !!




Wasp

----------


## BaitongBoy

Yep...First time a thread has ever been hijacked...

----------


## wasabi

I just been to see a Orthopaedic Practioner , he had a portable laptop ultra sound scanner. Put some jelly on the scanner and ran it over my joints , left knee and hip. Next visit is for him to administer a steroid injection into the left knee.

----------


## Wasp

> I just been to see a Orthopaedic Practioner , he had a portable laptop ultra sound scanner. Put some jelly on the scanner and ran it over my joints , left knee and hip. Next visit is for him to administer a steroid injection into the left knee.


Sounds seriously sensible .

----------


## wasabi

New adventure , I risked going out in the snow to visit a Chinese Acupuncture medicine man. I insisted that he concentrated on My neck. He plunged lots of needles into me, it was my first time but it was painless. It's seems to have worked already , nik noi. 
So I booked a return visit , next time the knee is also going to get the needle.
ive nothing to lose

----------


## Wasp

...... except a knee.

----------


## Klondyke

My S-I-L do this acupuncture treatment with one-way press needles imported from China. It's working really wonderfully.

----------


## Wasp

> This is another good starting point. Turmeric is an anti-inflammatory, and inflammation could well be the cause.




I've been trying out the Turmeric and my joints feel a bit more betterer .

But I'm looking a bit orange and spicey.

Regards to you *LD*.


Wasp

----------


## Wasp

And now I've put my back out again and I took the Celebrex .
After all the fuss ....... it did nothing for me .

----------


## Chittychangchang

Gentle stretching and yoga for the back.

Keep taking the turmeric! Good for the all year round tan as well :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

> And now I've put my back out again and I took the Celebrex .
> After all the fuss ....... it did nothing for me .


Oh well.....it was definitely worth a try.

----------


## VocalNeal

> And now I've put my back out again and I took the Celebrex .
> After all the fuss ....... it did nothing for me .


Go to the fecking swimming pool

----------


## crocman

> Sounds seriously sensible .


I had an ultra-sound and a MRI on my right knee for a suspected torn meniscus. Both proved inconclusive but they decided to cut me open anyway and on awakening they cheerfully informed me that the tests were correct and I didn't have a torn meniscus. They did take fluid from my knee however and had it tested. Turns out I have rheumatoid arthritis and am now on pills for the rest of my natural.

----------


## Switch

> I had an ultra-sound and a MRI on my right knee for a suspected torn meniscus. Both proved inconclusive but they decided to cut me open anyway and on awakening they cheerfully informed me that the tests were correct and I didn't have a torn meniscus. They did take fluid from my knee however and had it tested. Turns out I have rheumatoid arthritis and am now on pills for the rest of my natural.


Is the medicine still palliative? I was tested years ago, and mine confirmed as osteo arthritis.

----------


## Wasp

> Go to the fecking swimming pool


No  !

----------


## Latindancer

Whatever happens, Wasp, it is good for your overall health to include turmeric in your diet. Just find a level that doesn't disagree with your intestines. 

For a start, cancer spreads via cancer stem cells, and it has been shown that turmeric inhibits the spread. Just Google it...

----------


## Chittychangchang

Take the turmeric and swim regular,  it's good advice!

----------


## Switch

> Whatever happens, Wasp, it is good for your overall health to include turmeric in your diet. Just find a level that doesn't disagree with your intestines. 
> 
> For a start, cancer spreads via cancer stem cells, and it has been shown that turmeric inhibits the spread. Just Google it...


Yet again you are dispensing advice as if you were a professional clinician. You are not, and neither is google.

----------


## VocalNeal

OK but as I indicated before it is not about swimming. It is about getting the weight off your spine, so you can move and allow the muscles to heal them selves. That is unless you got the X-Ray and know it is skeletal. 
Only trying to pass on my experience, having been in traction, on muscle relaxants, off work for weeks not days etc..  Then did something stupid about five years later and i I couldn't stand upright.  I found the pool to be therapeutic and in my case effective.  I still get the odd twinge but for the most part have been good now for many, many  years.

I'll get my hat on this subject.

----------


## Scottish Gary

I have arthritis in my right knee from an old rugby injury. I find when I'm in warm weather its fine but in a cold climate, i can hardly bend my leg.
A physio will always tell you to build up your leg muscles around the knee to support and stabilize it.

----------


## wasabi

For over a year my left knee has been swollen and stiff and painful, ultra sound scans ( ultra sounds scanners can be purchased by anybody for home use, Google sales)
show that the joint  is fine.
ive been attending Physiotherapist treatment for over a year, and it's done bugger all but burn a hole in my pocket at £35 per half hour.
Compare that to my only two visits to a Chinese Acupuncture medicine man, who's just two treatments thus far has already reduced the pain and stiffness . 
Just 2 treatments. More booked ahead as it's the only thing that's worked thus far.
last physio has booked me in for a steroid injection in knee.
The Acupuncture craftsman has suggested that he can cure my knee before the appointment for steroids is needed.
Bloody hope so, oh and the Chinese expert only costs £30 for ONE hour treatment .
Bloody half the price of a Farang physio who's treatments have done bugger all good.

----------


## Wasp

> Yet again you are dispensing advice as if you were a professional clinician. You are not, and neither is google.


I get an AWFUL lot of excellent guidance from googling the problem.

----------


## Wasp

OK ...... to finish this ........ I said I tried Celebrex and it did nothing for me .
Well --- I was too hasty with that comment .

That was after 4 days . 
On that fourth day I was still in extreme pain . On day 6 I got up and was in the shower before thinking " Hang on ! I got up without thinking about it and walked around in a normal way . "   6 days is phenomenal !! For me .

In the past the shortest it took me was 2½ weeks and mostly it has been 3 weeks .  If I can get over this in 6 days it's brilliant .

So - I withdraw the negative comment .

And to LatinDancer ....... thank you .


Wasp

----------


## NZdick1983

On ya Wasp... :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

I can truly recommend the Apple Cider Vinegar with honey and/or garlic, taken every day morning, not immediately resulting but long term usage benefit. Taken it for years (my wife as well) and the usual previous problems of knee, hip joints have not shown up.

----------


## NZdick1983

^ Couldn't agree more, KD.

Although I have just recently substituted raw garlic, with Kyolic aged garlic... oh, if you take vitamin C, take it with your garlic, it releases 200% more nitric oxide, lowers blood pressure
improves blood flow unfortunately, has a nasty side-affect, gives you concrete morning wood.  :bananaman:

----------


## Latindancer

Great news, Wasp. I wonder how much the turmeric had to do with the relatively rapid recovery, though ? Hard to tell, really.

I guess that next time you could take turmeric and then if the pain stays, *then* take a Celebrex. I don't like taking them, myself, and once again caution against their prolongued use. Use carefully and for a short period only.

----------


## Klondyke

> has a nasty side-affect, gives you concrete morning wood.


??? Do not understand with my poor English...
Anyway, I would not know about any nasty side effect. Yes, I take regularly C (mostly 3xdaily 1,000mg) and Turmeric too, +fish oil, Calcium. 
Trying to leave out Ambes for lowering blood pressure, once it does not go much over 150.

----------


## Latindancer

^ He's talking about a "woody", or erection, Klondyke.

----------


## Klondyke

Thanks for enlightening.  I cannot complain, only in my case it is not wood but a stone...

----------


## david44

Walk on wasp , I too have wonky joints, if you stroll up here, you certainl wont have problems in Korat maybe just a pain in the Akha.


Seriuosly the cold weather in Europe gave me knees and whiplash problems for years, swim, massage and sauna great , best move I did was move to the Tropics,

It is also worth getting a new scan/opinion if you have the cash or insurance cover 

Good luck from Limpy in Lanna

----------


## grasshopper

[QUOTE=Davis Knowlton;3710401]


> Farkin' 'ell... that's hard core, mate! 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Not really. Didn't even have to stitch it up; just some butterfly sutures covered with gauze for a day or two. I did the same 'surgery' on my brother a few years later. He had a lump in his neck that was worrying him - turned out of be several hunks of shrapnel that had migrated from chest wounds from an RPG.


Jeez! I'm glad I never played war games in your backyard as a kid!

----------

